# What is a good shade in MUFE HD for fair skin with neutral undertone?



## Kat K (Mar 28, 2012)

I know there are a lot of threads about this and I've read through every single one of them but I am still so unsure which shade to chose. I've been matched to both NC 20 and NW 20 by MAC MAs but neither is a perfect match for me. NC tends to run yellow in me and NW turns orangey. I am very fair skinned Asian with some pink in my skin. So far, my best match is NARS sheer glow in Deauville. It does seem a bit dark and yellow by mid day after it oxidizes a bit though.I think I have neutral (maybe slightly cool?) undertones. Some have recommended 118 because it has neutral undertones but I'm afraid it's going to be too dark for me. A lot of people say that 118 runs dark when compared to 117 or 115. Should I go for 115 instead? HELP! Thanks in advance.

  	If anyone has both NARS SG Deauville and MUFE HD 118, could you possibly swatch them? Thanks!

  	P.S. I don't have a Sephora near me so I can't get color matched. My only choice is to order online so I want to try to get the right color.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 29, 2012)

http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/MUFE-HD-1-Medium.jpg http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/NARS-Sheer-Glow-Foundation-1-Medium.jpg  117 in HD looks closer to SG Deauville to me in those swatches (that said, I think SG Gobi is even closer). 118 seems closer to SG Barcelona.


----------



## Kat K (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I guess I should try 117 then, if it's too yellow I guess I can always just get another color and mix them.
  	Would mixing 117 and 115 result in a lighter neutral color? Since 117 is yellow toned and 115 pink toned.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 30, 2012)

It should, yeah!


----------



## 27blysse (Jun 23, 2012)

So I did some swatching in person, and at first, SG Deauville seems be a bit lighter than MUFE HD 118, but once they dry down, they're near identical with neutral undertones.  117 is quite a bit lighter, and much yellower.


----------

